# Half Marathon Challenge...



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Not exactly sure why, but just entered the Silverstone Half Marathon for March 2010 :lol:

Its run on the race circuit and only a few miles up the road from me so should be a laugh. Never done a H/M before but have been getting pretty fit recently so figured it would be a good focus for the winter training sessions. I'm not getting too serious about times but would like to see a time <2hr 30mins if I can 

Right now I'm getting my mileage up with long slow runs, and got about 5 miles done today, so plan to add 1 mile a week onto my long run, and will easily get to distance by the early part of next year. Combined with my cross-training from my other triathlon sessions in the pool and on the bike, I am pretty confident I should be plenty fit enough to get round comfortably, as long as I stay injury free - my biggest worry really...

Any positive encouragement and tips appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I'm not getting too serious about times but would like to see a time <2hr 30mins if I can


 Two and a half hours? That's not very quick. I could walk it in that and I'm well past my prime. Did you mean 1.5hrs, or are you going to embarrass me now by saying you've got a wooden leg?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Two and a half hours? That's not very quick. I could walk it in that and I'm well past my prime. Did you mean 1.5hrs, or are you going to embarrass me now by saying you've got a wooden leg?


2.5 hours is a respectable time for a half marathon as for 1.5 hours that's something that's an extremely good time and not many can achieve that!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> 2.5 hours is a respectable time for a half marathon as for 1.5 hours that's something that's an extremely good time and not many can achieve that!


Respectable for a Senior Citizen maybe. Afak, BP isn't a CS and has trained for triathlons. 2.30 is seriously unambitious.

Check this years results: http://silverstone.mikatiming.de/2009/
224 runners under 1.30, 1000 runners under 1.40.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I'm not a long distance runner, and do much shorter events usually, so pushing out to 13 miles is completely new for me. My entire tri events are <1.5 hours typically, so 13 miles is a whole new world. Not quite a CS but 39 means I dont recover quite as quickly as I used to....

29 runners in the 40-44 age group did <1hr 30 and 380 did >2hrs...

1.5 hours is 7 min miles for 13 miles, and thats a pretty quick time IMHO. Thats equivalent to a 3hr 11 mins marathon time (using established running time calculators), and that IS a fast time AFAIK. 2 hours would be a better target for me, but I have historical knee issues, so right now my focus is on injury-free completion of the event and training. If all goes to plan the final speedwork phase will help me get closer to a decent time


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

I wasn’t really suggesting 1.30 as a first-time target, I was just trying to make sense of your 2.30 target.

Yep, 2 hours is a good time to aim for. I wish you luck and hope you stay injury-free, because there’s nothing more frustrating than having your efforts thwarted by injury. In my experience, trying to up the ante too quickly is one sure way to get injured, and I think aiming to increase mileage by 1 mile per week is too much. Isn’t there some rule about not increasing your weekly mileage by more than 10%? In which case maybe half-a-mile per week?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I've been following the plans from Jeff Galloway, who is one of the pioneers of many modern day running plans. His plan is to keep overall weekly mileage low, just increasing the 1 long run per week by 1 mile each week, until you reach about 12 miles for a half, and 20 miles for a full marathon. During that time you only run 2 easy short runs per week (30-40 mins max) as that is enough to maintain your endurance on the longer distance. After the 12/20 mile point you only run long every 2nd week and increase by 2 miles per time.

He also was the first to suggest the run/walk training technique. I havent used walking yet, as I've gradually increased distance up to an hour with no need, but might do as I push it nearer 10 miles.

TBH, I have no real idea on times because all my work the last 3 months has been on aerobic endurance base building and all that work is done at low heart rates and hence slow speeds. I'm not sure what will be realistic when I add speedwork for the last 4 weeks. Either way, its a good focus for my winter base building programme, along with increasing my cycling endurance up to 50-60 mile regular rides.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I've always fancied doing the Silverstone HM but I always start training and then pack it in when I'm starting to get up to reasonable distances 

Reading this has made me start thinking about it again:doublesho


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

with the amount of training you do BigPickle you should be able to do sub 2hrs no problem.

I never ran a half marathon and did sheffield last year in 1hr 48, this year 1hr 36. Next year hoping for sub 1hr 30.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I might do it actually. The charity I work at isn't listed on the site but we have places http://www.action.org.uk/get_involved/adidas_silverstone_half_marathon

...will have a think about it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

got my long run up to 6 miles now so am making some good progress. Still felt good after that distance, so feel on track to complete my plan without too many problems. 

Added a 3rd run each week as well and my legs are feeling better than expected


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Still in 2 minds about doing it. I did 4.5miles with a lot of hills on Friday morning so if I keep it up and sort out my diet I should be fine but I was disappointed with my time as I was averaging just under 9 minute miles.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I'm not a long distance runner, and do much shorter events usually, so pushing out to 13 miles is completely new for me. My entire tri events are <1.5 hours typically, so 13 miles is a whole new world. Not quite a CS but 39 means I dont recover quite as quickly as I used to....
> 
> 29 runners in the 40-44 age group did <1hr 30 and 380 did >2hrs...
> 
> 1.5 hours is 7 min miles for 13 miles, and thats a pretty quick time IMHO. Thats equivalent to a 3hr 11 mins marathon time (using established running time calculators), and that IS a fast time AFAIK. 2 hours would be a better target for me, but I have historical knee issues, so right now my focus is on injury-free completion of the event and training. If all goes to plan the final speedwork phase will help me get closer to a decent time


Even a short ass like me was running under 7 min miles, like you I'm not as young or fit as I used to be, however I think you will get up to a standard and easily complete in under 2hrs, although the time is not the issue, just the completion, one of the things to 'learn' is not so much obtaining the fitness, but to switch off your mind and plod along on 'auto pilot' .
When I ran the Bham Vax marathon may years ago, I got a muscle spasm after about 16miles but still managed a sub 4hr time and that was without any correct training, as I was more a cyclist /sprinter, 
good luck with the challenge though :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

jamest said:


> Still in 2 minds about doing it. I did 4.5miles with a lot of hills on Friday morning so if I keep it up and sort out my diet I should be fine but I was disappointed with my time as I was averaging just under 9 minute miles.


forget the time element and just run for the fun of it 

I have enough pressure on me in day to day life without putting pressure on myself when I'm doing something for ME. I'm looking for the challenge and also as a focus to get my base endurance developed to a high level so I can build speedwork onto it for my triathlon races next year.

Go for it James :thumb:



Avanti said:


> Even a short ass like me was running under 7 min miles, like you I'm not as young or fit as I used to be, however I think you will get up to a standard and easily complete in under 2hrs, although the time is not the issue, just the completion, one of the things to 'learn' is not so much obtaining the fitness, but to switch off your mind and plod along on 'auto pilot' .
> When I ran the Bham Vax marathon may years ago, I got a muscle spasm after about 16miles but still managed a sub 4hr time and that was without any correct training, as I was more a cyclist /sprinter,
> good luck with the challenge though :thumb:


you may be right, but right now I'm just plodding round pushing myself further each week and enjoying it, even though I'm only plodding at about 11 min miles on my deliberate slow runs 

I just bought some proper off-road shoes as I am going to start running some local off-road trails as one of my maintenance runs each week. There are some off-road 5/10k races locally in the winter as well which I fancy as a bit of a warm-up to the big one


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

I've also entered for this too. Started training about 3 weeks ago, but a foot injury slowed me back a bit. All ok now so off out tonight to get some miles under the belt if the weather holds off.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

My boss said he has done it. Said it is a good event, unless it is windy as the track is rather exposed. I will probably do it, have to see how many miles I can get under my belt before Christmas.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

jamest said:


> My boss said he has done it. Said it is a good event, unless it is windy as the track is rather exposed. I will probably do it, have to see how many miles I can get under my belt before Christmas.


yep - the wind is severe round there at times. I did a triathlon very near there a few years ago, in the summer, and at times on the bike section it seemed like I was barely moving forward against the headwind!

On the race day I expect to have 2000 people acting as a wind break in front of me though:lol:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Done it. Signed up.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

jamest said:


> Done it. Signed up.


:thumb:

we need a Team DW running kit now...


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> :thumb:
> 
> we need a Team DW running kit now...


I will most likely be running in the charity kit.

If you did want your own kit I heard http://www.owayo.com are good, although expensive.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

jamest said:


> I will most likely be running in the charity kit.
> 
> If you did want your own kit I heard http://www.owayo.com are good, although expensive.


probably best I am as anonymous as possible TBH :lol:

distance run is now over half distance so feeling confident of being pretty well prepared for the big day now


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Received the training guide from my Charity today if you want me to post it up, it's a 12 week schedule.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

jamest said:


> Received the training guide from my Charity today if you want me to post it up, it's a 12 week schedule.


get it posted up, as it might be useful for anyone thinking of trying a half. I have a detailed plan already, but no doubt others will be interested. Good idea.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

This training must be paying off as I was comfortable at 10' miles for the first few miles today, and even after 8 miles was averaging 10'30" miles. That puts me significantly ahead of my original time estimates, if I can keep it up for the full distance 

Enjoying the training and benefits right now, and staying injury free - touch wood!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> This training must be paying off as I was comfortable at 10' miles for the first few miles today, and even after 8 miles was averaging 10'30" miles. That puts me significantly ahead of my original time estimates, if I can keep it up for the full distance
> 
> Enjoying the training and benefits right now, and staying injury free - touch wood!


I really can't run that slow unless I have a bad stich. I played a lot of football so I am used to sprinting. I average 7min30-9min miles.

I did a 3 mile run yesterday morning, got a stich after a mile but ran through it and ended with a 75meter sprint which made me realise I actually had a fair amount of energy left. I think if I get myself in to the right mindset I can do 6 miles at an average of 8min30-9min a mile.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

jamest said:


> I really can't run that slow unless I have a bad stich. I played a lot of football so I am used to sprinting. I average 7min30-9min miles.
> 
> I did a 3 mile run yesterday morning, got a stich after a mile but ran through it and ended with a 75meter sprint which made me realise I actually had a fair amount of energy left. I think if I get myself in to the right mindset I can do 6 miles at an average of 8min30-9min a mile.


would be interesting to see what heart rate range you are using when running at that pace though?

If you are running at too high a rate, you are really NOT developing any aerobic endurance, which is the entire point of running at a lower pace/heart rate. At the right heart rate you are building the heart muscles and systems within your body to support a good base fitness. Overdoing it and those systems dont get built, and you struggle to build any lasting fitness.

Think of it like tuning an engine. If you want to build a big V8 engine, you spend a lot of time building your base fitness, at low intensity, so you can fine tune it later on. Starting at too high a level is like running a 1.5L 4 cylinder at high revs. In the short term it might go as fast as a basic V8, but once you start tuning the big engine it will leave you for dead.

Hope that makes sense. Do you train with a HR monitor and done any work around your optimal heart rate zones?

After only a few weeks of low intensity stuff I'm easily doing 8 miles and today could happily have gone off to 10 miles the way I was feeling. Thats the beauty of the easy approach to endurance base building.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> would be interesting to see what heart rate range you are using when running at that pace though?
> 
> If you are running at too high a rate, you are really NOT developing any aerobic endurance, which is the entire point of running at a lower pace/heart rate. At the right heart rate you are building the heart muscles and systems within your body to support a good base fitness. Overdoing it and those systems dont get built, and you struggle to build any lasting fitness.
> 
> ...


No, don't do an HR training and have no monitor. I guess the main problem is I am tall and have a large stride and find it easier to run at a faster pace than a slower pace. I will try at the weekend to do a slower 6 mile. I don't even run with a watch so end up remembering the time I leave the house and the time I get back in.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

jamest said:


> No, don't do an HR training and have no monitor. I guess the main problem is I am tall and have a large stride and find it easier to run at a faster pace than a slower pace. I will try at the weekend to do a slower 6 mile. I don't even run with a watch so end up remembering the time I leave the house and the time I get back in.


Work on a level of 'perceived exertion' then. You really want the run to feel 'easy' and imagine you could easily hold a conversation with somebody running alongside you, without getting out of breath etc. No need for an HR monitor if you dont have one.

It can take a few runs to get into it, but the best aerobic gains come from low intensity. The other advantage of operating at a lower intensity is that your body can become better at fueling itself using your fat reserves. The body cant fuel from fat very well at high intensities, and uses stores of carbohydrate primarily in your muscles. These muscle stores are pretty small and run out pretty fast, so spending time at lower intensity enables your body to adapt and get better and better at running off your stored fat reserves, which are a much better fuel for longer endurance events like a half marathon. It also helps you develop the slow twitch muscle fibres that are your endurance muslce fibres.

Stride is an interesting one, as longer striding puts more load onto your joints with each step and is widely regarded as leading to more injury etc. Most running coaches advise shorter strides and a faster leg turnover, eg rate of striding.

Worth doing some googling and reading up at places like Runners World etc if you are interested...


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah I will do. I don't really have a lot of fat on me to use even if I did run slowly, I have extremely high metabolism.

I really do need a running partner who I can pace myself against.

Can't really help the long stride, I have long legs, it's a habbit.

I have the same problem with rowing, I am better putting more power into low stroke rowing rather than more lower powered strokes. I feel it in my knee joints if I go to fast on the rowing machine.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ even thin people have enough fat stored all over for many hundreds of miles


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

did my 2nd 10 mile run today :thumb:

I took it really easy but was going faster than ever before at the same heart rate as usual. Got to 8 miles and felt really strong, so put the hammer down and pushed it for the last 2 miles to see how fast I could finish the distance. Couldnt believe it when I saw a 15 min faster time than the snow run the other week. 

Not sure if its just the development from doing a really good structured programme thats developing my base endurance, or whether the last few weeks of intervals are helping? Either way its given me a much more optimistic view of my possible time for the event itself.

I have quite a bit of time the next few weeks so hope to get some really good quality training in before resting for a week on holiday


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> did my 2nd 10 mile run today :thumb:
> 
> I took it really easy but was going faster than ever before at the same heart rate as usual. Got to 8 miles and felt really strong, so put the hammer down and pushed it for the last 2 miles to see how fast I could finish the distance. Couldnt believe it when I saw a 15 min faster time than the snow run the other week.
> 
> ...


Good prep Damon, very analytical and well thought out. I would imagine your good for a sub 1Hr 50min as I can drag my carcass around a half marathon in that and you have seen the shape of me!!:wave:
I was ending up with my long run at 11 miles in the last 3 wks and to be honest I didn't run the full distance until the day of the event (Reading Half).


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Good prep Damon, very analytical and well thought out. I would imagine your good for a sub 1Hr 50min as I can drag my carcass around a half marathon in that and you have seen the shape of me!!:wave:
> I was ending up with my long run at 11 miles in the last 3 wks and to be honest I didn't run the full distance until the day of the event (Reading Half).


cheers

I'm following a plan from Jeff Galloway, and he has the total weekly mileage fairly low but increases the distance of the 1 long run by 1 mile per week. Every 3rd week is a recovery week where you back off by about 40%. I've gradually worked up to 10 miles easy pace and have been doing 2 short runs mid week, with a few hills and intervals thrown in recently, and the results seem to be very promising.

I havent run beyond 9/10 miles for about 4 years so this is new ground really. I'll make 13 miles perhaps twice before race day, but am sure the energy and spirit of a full field on the F1 track will see me head off faster than a training run. The downside of doing of having a few good training weeks is that I start to put pressure on myself now, and the entire point of this was just to give me a focus to get properly fit again. At least I've already lost >30lbs fat and added a few lbs of muscle the last few months, so I can say its done its job


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Unfortunately haven't been able to have a proper run this year due to a hip problem.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

jamest said:


> Unfortunately haven't been able to have a proper run this year due to a hip problem.


hope you get it sorted soon James


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

After having a stinking cold since last weekend and not really doing much all week, I made 12 miles in 2hrs today, so feeling good about my progress. I really need to pick up the speed slightly for the first few miles if I am going to do <2hrs for the entire race, and I'm not 100% confident I'll get quite up to those levels in time, but hopefully it wont be far off.

Now all I need to do is cope with the mind-numbing boredom of 4 laps of a race track where the only scenery is a different barrier to look at :wall:


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

Well done with the training, im taking some inspiration from your posts as i have just found out i got a place in this years great north run. Not too fussed about times at the minute, just hoping to finish.
I know its a long way off yet, but training starts this week, diet started yesterday


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Just posted in the workout thread but perhaps more relevant in here:

Just finished a 9mile run in 80mins. Really happy with it considering the furthest I had done previously was 4.5 miles. The only reason I stopped was because I really needed a dump and it was getting rather dark. I think I could have carried on up to half marathon at least. 

Been a huge boost to confidence on getting a good time for Silverstone.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

today is the big day, so good luck everyone taking part. Heading off to the circuit in a couple of hours. Fingers crossed


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Good luck Damon, did try to enter this but was full up by the time I tried, even through charity entry avenue - 

My current plan for the year is:

May - Suffolk Sunrise 100 (100 mile bike ride)
June - Blenheim Tri
Sep - Clacton Tri (off road bike & Sea Swim )


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well, that was a TOUGH race. Silverstone was at its galeforce best, with the last mile home being like running INTO a wind tunnel 

2hrs 7m for me, which is the same as my best training run, so not too unhappy. I would dearly loved to crack 2hrs but I just didnt have the legs for it today. I passed about 200+ people on the last 2 miles but for some reason I was really struggling between 5-9 miles where I have done well in training  Next year will be 1hr 50m though 

Hope everyone else racing had a good race despite the cold.

Nick - I'm doing the Specialized 100 mile ride from Silverstone in July and have a pretty packed schedule through this year as well. Cycling is my priority for now and I'm targeting a 5000 mile year if I can.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I haven't checked my ********** time, but the clock was showing 2hrs 4min for me and I started just before 2min, so just over 2 hours which I am disappointed with.

My hip gave way around 9 miles so ended up walking a lot of the last 4 miles, although I did sprint the last 500 yards or so and overtook around 300 people. 

The wind down the last mile was extremely annoying. I was still trying to beat 2hrs so I tried to keep my speed up but all the windblocks (people) were running slower so I had the full force of it.


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well done guys :thumb: know how you feel after completing a half marathon in less than ideal conditions.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Official times are now online. I got 02:02:03. If only I was 1 second quicker. :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one James - it was tough out there wasnt it!

I was short of energy from the outset, and my heart rate was through the roof the entire way  Next one will be faster though


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

It was tough, the constant weather changes from hot to cold and windy wasn't too nice.

Was really hoping for under 2 hours but when I was overtaken around 9-10 miles by the 9 mile pace runner I knew I probably wouldn't.


----------

